# anyone have a Searzall?



## boomchakabowwow (May 15, 2020)

do they work? thinking of getting one for my BIL as a gift. he is the shittiest gift giver, and i am trying to give him a hint.


----------



## soigne_west (May 15, 2020)

In my opinion sh!tty gift givers will always be sh!tty gift givers


----------



## WildBoar (May 15, 2020)

You might want to search, as I seem to remember them being discussed last year. As with most things there were mixed opinions. Thinking 'imparts an off-flavor' was one of the comments. (I use the typical hardware store torch, and it imparts a little 'off' flavor but is usually manageable, so with the Searzall it could be a technique issue)


----------



## Dendrobatez (May 15, 2020)

I never liked it, it works for raclette but I couldn't ever get a decent sear on proteins. Or at least one good enough to give up a pan or grill


----------



## slickmamba (May 15, 2020)

I have one, its good at some things, not great at others. What are you planning on using it for?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 15, 2020)

Agree with the comments except haven't noticed the off flavor issue - surface area is obviously limited so larger steaks take time and eveness can be an issue ... plus compared to a very hot cast iron skillet it is inferior (IMO) except for possibly some bone-in steaks where the raised skillet sides can be a PITA ... 

Having said that it is fun to use ... and has the 'cool' factor going in terms of sights and sounds but so does a blow torch as David points out!

If you are really interested in trying one PM me.


----------



## Michi (May 15, 2020)

I use a Bernzomatic BZ4500HS torch. It has a wider flame than the TS8000 (which is used with the Sansaire). The TS8000 makes a needle-tip flame, hence the need for a heat spreader. With the BZ4500HS, I don't need a heat spreader because the torch itself spreads the heat and works really well. BTW, if you need a torch, don't buy the white Sansaire one. That is just a re-branded TS8000 at a higher price.

I've heard people say that the Sansaire is a little slow, and wears out quite quickly. If you want to do some more research, there is a comparison of searing torches on Sous Vide Everything. (There are a number of follow-up videos, too.)

To reduce off flavours, try MAPP gas instead of butane. It burns hotter and has less of a smell.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 17, 2020)

I just use what’s in my plumbers toolbox. It doesn’t happen often tho. 
I always thought the searzall was like a portable salamander. No?


----------



## Danzo (May 18, 2020)

I had one, used it with the high output bernozomatic. Hated it. It didn’t give an even sear, and ultimately transfers too much heat to the inside of your meat. Stuff that was sousvide was hammered once i was done with the torch. Stick with a carbon or cast iron pan.


----------



## ptolemy (May 18, 2020)

My friend bought one and said it just takes too long to get even crust. He still feels like cast iron or direct heat on charcoal is by far the best and consistent way to do it


----------



## Krwlngicarus (May 18, 2020)

Your friend isn't wrong. It does take a bit to get a crust going and there kinda is a sweet spot of how close you are holding the torch to the protein, but I will also say if you don't have access to a device that can use charcoal (such as my case because I live in an apartment and on top of it my stove doesn't even have a hood for smoke) this thing does come in handy, or in the event you have a roast too large to fit in any vessel for searing, this could help. I didn't notice any off flavors personally and I used whatever I could hook my TS8000 up to.


----------



## ptolemy (May 18, 2020)

Krwlngicarus said:


> Your friend isn't wrong. It does take a bit to get a crust going and there kinda is a sweet spot of how close you are holding the torch to the protein, but I will also say if you don't have access to a device that can use charcoal (such as my case because I live in an apartment and on top of it my stove doesn't even have a hood for smoke) this thing does come in handy, or in the event you have a roast too large to fit in any vessel for searing, this could help. I didn't notice any off flavors personally and I used whatever I could hook my TS8000 up to.



if no other choice, then ya, it's likely the best option. but, still i'd expect solid 5 min to get crust.


----------



## Michi (May 18, 2020)

Next time I sear a sous vide steak, I'll try to remember and take a video. Searing with my Benzomatic is very quick and effective, and no over-cooking of the meat either. Here is a photo of a quite thin sirloin steak I seared that way about two years ago.


----------



## dmonterisi (May 18, 2020)

i have one that i havent used in a couple years. its a cool gizmo but for steaks and such i find there are better methods (cast iron/ carbon pans and getting the heat cranked on my kamado). however i found it useful to get the bark/crust developed on large cuts that will be cooked at low temp like pork shoulder or short rib. and my favorite use is for getting a glaze to carmelize after cooking. one of the keys is to make sure it preheats for a few mins before actually cooking with it.

im happy to lend it out or pass it around if anyone wants to try it out. send me a pm or reply here if interested.


----------



## slickmamba (May 18, 2020)

I only use it on steak if I don't have access to something high heat like indoor stove cooking. 

1. I sear one side of the steak, remove steak
2. let the cast iron heat up again
3. sear other side, while butter basting and hitting it with searzall
4. flip and repeat on first side.


----------



## roughrider (May 22, 2020)

Get something like this large torch.


----------

